

Did Frank Zappa Come Up With A Business Plan For File Sharing In 1983? - RDeckard
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20090405/1806484395.shtml

======
headShrinker
This interview of Frank Zappa, 'explaining the eventual downfall of music
quality and talent' is so poignant.
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZazEM8cgt0> Currently, the musicians on the
top of the charts don't right their own songs and aren't every good musicians.
The label's shape them and prop them up. Frank Zappa saw our current condition
very accurately. The techdirt interview/article shows how much he wanted and
needed to subvert the labels.

------
Roritharr
Since when is downloading a file from a server considered file sharing?

Otherwise: Zappa was 20 years ahead of his time, it seems like the technology
he proposed really would have worked, amazing read.

